# Errors occurred during the build



## Joosy (22. Apr 2019)

Servus zusammen,
ich versuche seit geraumer Zeit das eclipse für die Programmierung in Java zu installieren. Jedoch erfolglos. Die Installation an sich läuft durch, wenn ich versuche ein Project zu erstellen, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
Errors occurred during the build.
Errors running builder 'Java Builder' on project 'HalloWelt'.
java.lang.NullPointerException

Kann man das Problem lösen?


----------



## Joosy (22. Apr 2019)

Hallo nochmal,
ich hab das Problem gelöst. 
Es lag daran, dass mit dem im Netz angebotenen JDK das eclipse hinterher hängt.
Ich hatte mir das JDK 12.0 installiert und die aktuelle eclipse-version hängt mit JavaSE-11 (jdk-11.0.3) hinterher. Ich musste eben nur mit der JDK runter auf die Version 11.
Das wars
Trotzdem Danke!


----------

